# Residential paint job ... 50 year old house ...



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

*Here is a residential repaint we did for a lovely couple moving from the big city of Brooklyn NY to the sleepy suburb of Englishtown NJ *. *The house was 50 years old and in need of extensive spackle work to get the walls back to shape ! We also did some wallpaper removal as well as having to cover over some real deep impact colors that may have been 70's or 80's leftovers . 

This room had dark navy blue walls 








** 







Kitchen 

This bedroom was painted in a grass green color in eggshell 










The hallway 









* *My son Rob hard at work doing closets 











The customers on this job gave us a very nice testimonial to post on our website and our Facebook page as well . I figured I would share it here also 

*
Here is a testimonial from our most recent customer ... " I recently had Valenti and Sons paint my house . They are very reliable and neat ! I strongly recommend using them as they are affordable and do an excellent job ! "

Mr & Mrs Parasc**** , Englishtown Nj


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice job! I see an ultra-500 laying on your drop cloth. Did you use it for everything?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Whats up with those socks? is that a little ball on the end of one? I thought those were for little girls?

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Hard to see in that picture. Here is a blown up one. Not saying you are wearing little girl socks, but just wondering is all.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

To funny Pat, you are an eagle eye.


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

matt19422 said:


> Nice job! I see an ultra-500 laying on your drop cloth. Did you use it for everything?


We used Super spec 500 for the ceilings , It's a very nice dead flat . Regal flat on most of the walls and Regal semigloss on all trims & doors .



PatsPainting said:


> Hard to see in that picture. Here is a blown up one. Not saying you are wearing little girl socks, but just wondering is all.


First off that is my oldest Son not me and what you see on the back of his running shoes is a tab that is attached to the shoe .


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> To funny Pat, you are an eagle eye.



Since you appreciate an eagle eye ... *It would be spelled "too " 

*
*too*

   [too] Show IPA 
adverb 1. in addition; also; furthermore; moreover: young, clever, and rich too. 

2. to an excessive extent or degree; beyond what is desirable, fitting, or right: too sick to travel. 

3. more, as specified, than should be: too near the fire. 

4. (used as an affirmative to contradict a negative statement): I am too! 

5. extremely; very: She wasn't too pleased with his behavior.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

PatsPainting said:


> Hard to see in that picture. Here is a blown up one. Not saying you are wearing little girl socks, but just wondering is all.


 BallBo!:whistling2:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Nice work Bobo!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

mudbone said:


> Nice work Bobo!:thumbsup:



Thank you !


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey Pat, how come that ball/tab is there in your copy of the photo but not the original?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

caulktheline said:


> Hey Pat, how come that ball/tab is there in your copy of the photo but not the original?


I have an eagle eye :thumbsup:

Pat


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

caulktheline said:


> Hey Pat, how come that ball/tab is there in your copy of the photo but not the original?



Just noticed that. You are right.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

You do very nice work. Whats the blue thing sitting on the floor? Please tell me its not a coffee cup


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Bobbo said:


> Since you appreciate an eagle eye ... *It would be spelled "too "
> 
> *
> *too*
> ...


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Woodland said:


> You do very nice work. Whats the blue thing sitting on the floor? Please tell me its not a coffee cup


Looks like a rolled up ball of tape.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

wje said:


> Looks like a rolled up ball of tape.


Im not to sure about that one? Wheres Pat? :whistling2:


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

Woodland said:


> You do very nice work. Whats the blue thing sitting on the floor? Please tell me its not a coffee cup


It's a ball of blue tape I had just removed from the floors .


----------

